# Bike brake disc recommendation?



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

How do!

I have a carrera Kraken bike which has a warped front disc and as its been about 3-4 years I thought that its time for a change.

So at the moment I have 160 mm Tektro discs.

Can I presume that these are a standard type?
They have 6 bolt holes? as per:
Here

Also some are contoured with a wave pattern, some are not. Does it matter?

Also, brake pads? any recommendations.

cheers chaps!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

mate any will do... just ensure you get the right size, halfords would have them on the shelf I would imagine as that where the carrera brand comes from; alternatively any other local bike shop should be able to help you out.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

6 bolt pattern is a standard fitting (other than shimanos own system) & 160mm is a regular size.

Wavey is bit like grooved discs on a car, it's supposed to maximise performance, but tbh, you wouldn't really notice in normal use.

You could fit bigger rotors with adaptors, 180mm on the front maybe, I wouldn't go up to a 203mm on normal forks 

That's my 2p anyway, I'm sure others will have their views


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Thanks chaps.

I will explore getting some adaptors for a 180 mm switch. 
I realise that Its not worthgoing banaas on this as changing to hydraulics would perhaps be better as a start.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

For the price of a replacement disc, you might be as well off just upgrading to a hydraulic disc on the front like this:

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/BCAVELIX1/avid-elixir-1-disc-brake

Not bad for £40!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Get onto Superstar components they do great brakes.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

graeme_t said:


> For the price of a replacement disc, you might be as well off just upgrading to a hydraulic disc on the front like this:
> 
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/BCAVELIX1/avid-elixir-1-disc-brake
> 
> Not bad for £40!



The ones he has are hydraulic!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hope - i had a pair on my last bike, bloody brilliant. 

Just The Mono Mini has enough stop in it.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Bero said:


> The ones he has are hydraulic!


Well, they are Tektro IO and they are wire cable, not with hydraulic fluid.

Can anyone tell me whether hydraulic are much better than the type I have?
Will I go over the handle bars or not?

I have a disc already and got pads on order, so I guess that I can get the Avid and then swop to stuff I have to the back.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

alipman said:


> Well, they are Tektro IO and they are wire cable, not with hydraulic fluid.
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether hydraulic are much better than the type I have?
> Will I go over the handle bars or not?
> ...


Ok - I looked at the current Kraken specs....which are hydraulic. Cable ones are used on cheaper bikes as they are cheaper to make and probable insall, they allegedly don't give as much feel. I'm not sure how much difference you would see in reality.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

older Kraken is what I have.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

hyd brakes will give you a significant improvement in braking no question... but they can be expensive and it might be a false economy mate.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Well, for the price of these, £40, its the same price than replacing my current disc and pads.

For the fitting, they come with International Standard, IS fitting, is that correct?
I believe that Shimano have a different system? SP Shimano Post?

I did speak Briefly to on-one web, who are Plant X, and they mentioned that I just need to be sure that my frame can accommodate the 180 mm disc? I guess the calliper would be moved slightly further out but has anyone done this kind of thing before?

What would I need to look out for?
I am tempted by these Avid 1


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

graeme_t said:


> For the price of a replacement disc, you might be as well off just upgrading to a hydraulic disc on the front like this:
> 
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/BCAVELIX1/avid-elixir-1-disc-brake
> 
> Not bad for £40!


Thats not a bad price at all :doublesho



Grizzle said:


> Get onto Superstar components they do great brakes.


No they dont sell brakes they import cheap Chinese products their brake pads got a lot of bad press a couple of years ago when a Lad i used to ride with nearly went under a bus when the pad de-laminated off the backing plate....



davies20 said:


> Hope - i had a pair on my last bike, bloody brilliant.
> 
> Just The Mono Mini has enough stop in it.


I agree with great aftersales service too but they have gotten rather expensive



alipman said:


> Well, they are Tektro IO and they are wire cable, not with hydraulic fluid.
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether hydraulic are much better than the type I have?
> Will I go over the handle bars or not?
> ...


Hydros are great in terms of feel and reliability *(no cable to seize or stick and no pad to adjust once set up

one concidderation is are your brake leavers separate from the shifters or not?



alipman said:


> Well, for the price of these, £40, its the same price than replacing my current disc and pads.
> 
> For the fitting, they come with International Standard, IS fitting, is that correct?
> I believe that Shimano have a different system? SP Shimano Post?
> ...


The shimano system is called centre lock and uses a Rear cassette tool to remove the disc which sits on splines on a shimano hub.....

avids are post mount with a International standard fitting adaptor (usually ring On-One for confirmation of what you need they are very good ((or were when i bought my 456 summer season frame from them)))

Th rear brake is 160mm anyhow


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

andy monty said:


> Thats not a bad price at all :doublesho
> 
> one concidderation is are your brake leavers separate from the shifters or not?


Yep, separate.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

andy monty said:


> The rear brake is 160mm anyhow


Ok, what do you mean?
Mine is 160 on the rear?
Yup, but with this kit is comes with the calliper etc so this will bring the calliper out to the right distance from the frame?

Upon inspection, my Suntour XCR front forks, 2007 I think allow a 185 mm max disc.
So I think its all systems go?
Anyone see anything that is glaringly obvious as to why this may not fit?


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Avid Juicy 3's are nice brakes and won't break the bank either


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Elixir 7 is the post......


----------

